# Essentials



## ttony (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi all, as a relative newbie what would you say are the top 5 or 10 essential books or survival reading materials? I've been preparing for a while now - BOV, armaments, etc. but really need to get more up on basic "living off the land" knowledge because I've been a city dweller all my life. Im going to pick up one some John Seymour stuff... but I know theres a lot of knowledgeable people on this forum and I defer to your expertise on what you think are the most essential books/readings I should start off with!


Thanks!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Grab a cup of coffee and take a look through this thread. It should give you some nice ideas. I believe that's also the thread where it lists many reference book sites where you can download some good information. (e.g. Drum-Runners.com)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/how-good-your-survival-library-2060/


----------



## ttony (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks! ive been checking it out...>!


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nuclear War Survival Skills - online - free, download the chapters applicable to your circumstances. Chapter 4 Evacuation is very good.

My Side of the Mountain; Robinson Crusoe; Swiss Family Robinson - food for thought, fires the imagination as to what possibilities exist.

Go to the Survival and Gardening sections of your local bookstore and/or Library for titles that I can't think of.

Look for a 60's or 70's edition of the Boy Scout Manual and look via google for downloadable Military Survival Manuals.

There are several good survival manual apps now available for the smart phones.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome, the Fox Fire series of books are good, also the British S.A.S. Book is a good basic book


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome, the Fox Fire series of books are good




Great books for the way our ancestors lived. My family is in the pottery section.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is a link back to one of our discussions on books... http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/how-good-your-survival-library-2060/


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Farnham's Freehold & some of the fanfiction on here are great food-for-thought regarding situations & how to handle them


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

I'd recommend Carla Emory's Encyclopedia of Country Living - she covers a ton of different subjects and has how-to's, recipes, and more. A great lady, who died too soon.


----------



## mtnmom (Sep 8, 2009)

If you can plan a camping trip to some remote area, it will help you a lot as well. Reality is sometimes the best teacher.

I grew up without all the modern conveniences but even so, planning a couple day camping trip with the family always helps me realize more scenarios to be prepared for.

Plus it's a fun way to get a 'feel' for survival.


----------



## ttony (Oct 22, 2010)

mtnmom said:


> If you can plan a camping trip to some remote area, it will help you a lot as well. Reality is sometimes the best teacher.
> 
> I grew up without all the modern conveniences but even so, planning a couple day camping trip with the family always helps me realize more scenarios to be prepared for.
> 
> Plus it's a fun way to get a 'feel' for survival.


yeah - a couple of friends and I have started some weekend "camping" trips here and there - more to get used to our gear and practice skills. Definitely good advice!


----------



## ttony (Oct 22, 2010)

ttony said:


> yeah - a couple of friends and I have started some weekend "camping" trips here and there - more to get used to our gear and practice skills. Definitely good advice!


oh yeah, I put "camping" in quotes because we purposely try to make it hard on ourselves, and sometimes will leave gear like tents, etc. behind, so that we're forced to make-do with whats available in nature, etc.


----------



## mtnmom (Sep 8, 2009)

ttony said:


> oh yeah, I put "camping" in quotes because we purposely try to make it hard on ourselves, and sometimes will leave gear like tents, etc. behind, so that we're forced to make-do with whats available in nature, etc.


lol - I remember one time we hiked way up into the mountains and forgot a bunch of the food!

We had about 6 adults and a bunch of kids and we forgot most of the condiments so we had to cook without any grease or butter, and we had stuff like pancakes, eggs etc that we were trying to cook.

We discovered you can get HUNGRY fast and while there are ways to build a shelter, or start a fire, if you are without decent food, it kinda sucks!


----------

